# Can you bill 92941 and 93458 on the same claim/together?



## staylor2017 (Sep 13, 2018)

They are denying as bundled.


----------



## Linzie1023@yahoo.com (Sep 13, 2018)

Yes.

93458-26-59 OR XU
92941 (LD,RC,LM,RI)


----------



## Mayzoo (Sep 13, 2018)

Billed together they cause a column 1/column 2 NCCI edit issue if performed on same DOS.

Chapter 11

22. CPT code 92941 describes percutaneous transluminal revascularization of an acute total/subtotal occlusion of a coronary artery or coronary artery bypass graft during an acute myocardial infarction.  This code may be reported with one unit of service.  *If additional revascularization procedures of coronary arteries* or coronary artery bypass grafts are performed at the same patient encounter, these procedures* shall not be reported with CPT code 92941*, but with other CPT codes such as 92920, 92924, and/or 92943.


From the NCCI tools manual found here: https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/index.html


----------



## camillecoder@hotmail.com (Sep 13, 2018)

CHAP11-CPTcodes90000-99999_final10312017.doc
Revision Date: 1/1/2018
CHAPTER XI
MEDICINE
EVALUATION AND MANAGEMENT SERVICES
CPT CODES 90000 - 99999
FOR
NATIONAL CORRECT CODING INITIATIVE

17. Percutaneous coronary artery interventions (e.g., stent, atherectomy, angioplasty) include coronary artery catheterization, radiopaque dye injections, and fluoroscopic guidance. CPT codes for these procedures (e.g., 93454-93461, 76000) shall not be reported separately. *If medically reasonable and necessary diagnostic coronary angiography precedes the percutaneous coronary artery intervention, a coronary artery or cardiac catheterization and associated radiopaque dye injections may be reported separately.* However, fluoroscopy is not separately reportable with diagnostic coronary angiography or cardiac catheterization.


----------

